# Group therapy



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I was just wondering if group therapy actually helps? Has anyone done it or is currently doing it?


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

Group therapy is not a big help for you.


----------



## oood (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm currently doing group therapy. Not sure if what we're learning is actually helping me, but it gets me out of my isolation for a while and it's a relief to be able to discuss anxiety with fellow sufferers in a non-judgmental environment.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Smanguaru (Jan 9, 2015)

Group therapy can work, but it really boils down to personal efforts I've found. You gotta almost be willing to make yourself uncomfortable to really experience the healing.

I guess repeated exposure is what helps. And boy can it be nerve wracking. But, it's a good learning experience too. I'd recommend it to anyone anyways


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, its something I always wanted to do.


----------



## Niccolo (Oct 29, 2014)

Therapist are very secretive. You won't learn anything that you don't know already. Classic line you'll hear, "What advice would you give someone like you?" Imagine that, paying $3,000 to give yourself advice. There's plenty of free or low cost alternatives if you're looking for a yoga instructor, motivational speaker, or groups.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Niccolo said:


> Therapist are very secretive. You won't learn anything that you don't know already. Classic line you'll hear, "What advice would you give someone like you?" Imagine that, paying $3,000 to give yourself advice. There's plenty of free or low cost alternatives if you're looking for a yoga instructor, motivational speaker, or groups.


Are you serious? I have to try something, I am running out of options. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

I did group therapy for four months a few years ago. It didn't really help. 

CBT works better for me. You might be different though. Maybe group therapy would work better for you. IDK.


----------



## anxiousinthecity (Jan 6, 2015)

I've had a positive experience with it over the years and taken it during my teens and early 20s. When you find the right fit of peers that you can relate to, whether it's common symptoms, age ratio, or even having similar interest and hobbies that can make the whole experience less scary.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Niccolo said:


> Therapist are very secretive. You won't learn anything that you don't know already. Classic line you'll hear, "What advice would you give someone like you?" Imagine that, paying $3,000 to give yourself advice. There's plenty of free or low cost alternatives if you're looking for a yoga instructor, motivational speaker, or groups.


Wow....I've seriously been considering group therapy. I didn't imagine there being such a steep cost to it though! :no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nabeel said:


> Wow....I've seriously been considering group therapy. I didn't imagine there being such a steep cost to it though! :no


Its not that much with insurance.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Its not that much with insurance.


Ahh...good. Didn't know it was covered by insurance.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nabeel said:


> Ahh...good. Didn't know it was covered by insurance.


Yea, you just have to find a place that takes your insurance.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Yea, you just have to find a place that takes your insurance.


That shouldn't be too hard. My insurance is accepted almost everywhere. I'm just waiting for my psych to send me suggestions of good groups. I'm willing travel a reasonable distance. Like you, I'm desperate at this point. CBT didn't do anything for me.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

It depends on the kind of therapy. I think general counselling is less effective in groups but it could be useful for some people who are more comfortable with that than one-on-one sessions. I wouldn't be interested in it in groups because I think a lot of other options are more effective.
CBT and DBT can be done as group therapy. I find both group and individual therapy helpful for those.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Group therapy didn't work for me at all.
I think it could work, but it also depends on how bad your sa is. It hink it would have worked for me, if I had good individual therapy. So I could learn how to change my thinking. 
I had CBT therapy and that worked good for me. If I would start group therapy now, I might be able to speak in the group. I was Always to scared for what the others would think, so I never said much. And if you don't talk about your problems in therapy, then it won't help you.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I tried group therapy three times. First time it didn't work out very well. Second time it went a little better. Third time went really awesome. I found it really helpful for what it did for me. It was CBT and exposure therapy and my SA had gone down from severe to moderate in certain areas of my life since it ended. However it is only effective if you are willing to put in the effort to work on overcoming it and keep that momentum going when it ends. I kind of had a setback when mine ended because of the lack of support. I think if my psychologist had helped me keep the momentum of doing the anxiety exposures I'd be much better.

I asked to do the group therapy again and they wouldn't let me. I'm looking into trying it elsewhere since I actually miss it quite a bit lol.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Useless. I am the worst person in the group by far. Most people in it don't even really have social anxiety, they're just introverts. Oh and we go around in a circle to talk about something and everyone just agrees with/repeats what the first person says. Group think to the max. 

It's a scam. It's more efficient for them to do therapy for several people at once. Money hungry psychologists.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

It has helped me. It depends on the group members though, and the therapist. As far as other group members, if they are not serious about the therapy or make you uncomfortable it can be hard. You may have to try a few groups before you find one that works for you. I would suggest trying though, I have been to groups that have been very helpful. Its a good way to meet people with similar issues, plus its cheaper than individual therapy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

8888 said:


> It has helped me. It depends on the group members though, and the therapist. As far as other group members, if they are not serious about the therapy or make you uncomfortable it can be hard. You may have to try a few groups before you find one that works for you. I would suggest trying though, I have been to groups that have been very helpful. Its a good way to meet people with similar issues, plus its cheaper than individual therapy.


I will try


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

~Jessie~ said:


> I tried group therapy three times. First time it didn't work out very well. Second time it went a little better. Third time went really awesome. I found it really helpful for what it did for me. It was CBT and exposure therapy and my SA had gone down from severe to moderate in certain areas of my life since it ended. However it is only effective if you are willing to put in the effort to work on overcoming it and keep that momentum going when it ends. I kind of had a setback when mine ended because of the lack of support. I think if my psychologist had helped me keep the momentum of doing the anxiety exposures I'd be much better.
> 
> _*I asked to do the group therapy again and they wouldn't let me. *_I'm looking into trying it elsewhere since I actually miss it quite a bit lol.


:sus Ahem what? Who wouldn't let you? That's asinine.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Nabeel said:


> :sus Ahem what? Who wouldn't let you? That's asinine.


Well they[the whole team of doctors who run the groups] had told me that they thought it would be boring for me to do another one because it would be going over the same things which I already know. One of them I spoke to at my 3 month follow-up who relayed that information to me. I had been told in the past from this place that if I wanted to I could join as many as I like though. I was directed to two different places for further support instead - one of which I'm strongly considering joining anyway. It has better treatment options and shorter wait times.

I know... it would make more sense to be able to do more than one since the more exposures you can do in that type of atmosphere the better. They want everyone to be their own therapist by giving them the skills to work out the situations on your own once you finish it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I just started CBT group therapy, and so far I am enjoying it. Everyone is so nice, understanding, and open about their mental illness.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

It didn't work for me.


----------



## BreatheMe1995 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi,
I have recently joined a Group Therapy suggested by my Therapist. I have only been to one session so far, so we didn't do much.
I was incredibly Nervous..... Obviously. 

Has anyone else been part of a group therapy before?
Do you think it worked for you? 
What were the positives and negative towards it?

One to one therapy hasn't really worked for me, so how is group therapy going to be any different and work for? 

Say if Group Therapy didn't work and neither did the one to one.... what other alternative help is out there because i feel like im out of options or will be like this forever?


----------



## GroupTherapy (Feb 24, 2014)

I've scheduled an appointment in two weeks. I'll post about it


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

One-on-One therapy was not helpful for me.

There is a group therapy for social phobia run by a doctor and he is located near Boston (about an hour drive from me) and it is only $50 per a one-hour session and I have been debating over the past few weeks if I should go or not. His area of expertise is anxiety, depression, and trauma.

However, one thing which he might do during the group meeting is role-playing, and something like that is not something I can tolerate. He also encourages the group to practice certain skills in public together, and that would be very difficult on me, I don't want to be a guinea pig in public.

So that is something I must consider in the next few weeks, one troubling aspect is that I tried to do something like this a few years back, and when I arrived at the location, I froze and was unable to get out of the car and enter the building, that happens a lot to me where I will drive somewhere far, only to arrive and freeze and have to drive right back home again.


----------

